# Hanf rösten



## Matchfischer (29. November 2011)

Moin zusammen

Wollte mal fragen ob ihr schonmal Hanf selber geröstet habt?
Ist es nötig die Hanfkörner vorher zu kochen und zu mahlen? 
Wollte geschrotenen Hanf fürs Stippfutter und Boilies benutzen.
Gibt es eurer Meinung nach große Unterschied im Geruch/Geschmack und in der Fängigkeit?


----------



## gründler (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hanf rösten*

Moin

Jo die Körner must du zermahlen ohne sie zu Kochen,dann ab in Ofen bei gut 150grad bis sie braunlich sind/werden,dann abkühlen lassen.

Aber der geruch der durchs rösten entsteht ist nicht ohne,und hält lange an,daher gut überlegen ob man das in der Küche machen möchte,bezw.was Mama/Regierung dazu sagt/hält.

#h


----------



## Matchfischer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hanf rösten*

Meint ihr das sich der Aufwandd lohnt oder wird das rösten überschätzt. Also ich habe einen Sack Hanf zuhause und möchte deshalb nix neues kaufen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hanf rösten*

Also ich konnte bis dato noch keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Allerdings brate ich meinen Hanf auch - also Körner so wie sie sind in eine Pfanne, Deckel drauf und ab die Lutzie


----------



## gründler (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hanf rösten*

Nimm nen Grill,stell nen Backblech mit Hanfcrush..... drauf und heiz ein,dreh die Körner Schnipsel paar mal um bis sie farbe kriegen.

So ersparst du dir die Sauerrei in der Küche und kein gestank im Hause.

#h


----------



## Eichelfritte (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hanf rösten*



Matchfischer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob ihr schonmal Hanf selber geröstet habt?
> Ist es nötig die Hanfkörner vorher zu kochen und zu mahlen?



Nein. Einfach mit Taback mischen und rauchen 


Irgendwer musste es ja bringen


----------



## Jose (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hanf rösten*

ja, aber wieso körner...?


----------



## colognecarp (29. November 2011)

*AW: Hanf rösten*

Beim rösten schwimmen viele körner noch,was beim kochen natürlich aus bleibt, aber die zubereitung ist schon herrlich |rolleyes 

Ja kochen musst du natürlich aber nicht vor einem mahlgang !


----------

